# (NSFW) Starshine (a lemon's tale)



## Jwolfan (Dec 18, 2020)

One lonely man, multiple girls. In this book, Y/N goes from a lonely boy to a man with a harem practically over night. Will it be a happily ever after or is his harem going to become too much? In any case at least he can gerentee that they're horny.

Sorry for advertising. But this is the book I'm currently am working on. And the one I'm looking for the photo for.(the link for those interested: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/art-for-book.1671841/ )

Anyway here's the link :https://my.w.tt/92NYxokUjcb


----------

